# Question about bench legs.



## Straya (5/9/15)

I just came into some stainless steel bench tops but they don't have legs. I'm not too handy with DIY stuff but would anyone have some suggestions on where to buy some sturdy legs to attach to the bench top or how to make it into a bench.
Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated, it's about 1200mm long and roughly 650mm wide.'thanks


----------



## S.E (5/9/15)

Is it benchtop as in kitchen benchtop? If so I think you can get flat pack kitchen cabinets in Bunnings if that would suit your purpose, or are you just after four stainless legs?

Maybe if you post a picture of what you have and what you intend to use the bench for someone will have a better idea.

Cheers Sean


----------



## manticle (5/9/15)

You'd need some sturdy metal legs (like good, thick box tube steel) with plates and holes drilled to bolt it together or welded.
If you're not diy handy, you might need to make friends with a welder or fabricator. Drilling steel without the right equipment isn't heaps of fun. Won't even suggest welding it yourself.


----------



## Weizguy (5/9/15)

maybe an old second-hand table with a metal frame, from Op Shop


----------



## Feldon (5/9/15)

Put it on top of a sturdy old table.


----------



## Straya (5/9/15)

It's pretty close to this. 
Thinking the stainless legs is the way to go but if I could find a frame that would be tops. I've done some metalwork and lots of woodwork in High school but nothing special. 





will look around for some frames or legs. May need some more advice soon so I really appreciate your help guys


----------



## osprey brewday (5/9/15)

If your not worried about looks hardwood pallets cut up the centre make chep pre built frames


----------



## Benn (5/9/15)

Dunno if it's quite what your after but there are those flat-pack "workshop" shelving units that are available from Bunnings etc. You might be able to use your bench top on their frame.
Wouldn't hurt to ask at a local metal fabricator either, they may be able to knock up a frame for you pretty quickly.


----------



## Straya (5/9/15)

Those are some awesome ideas


----------



## manticle (5/9/15)

Got a couple of good size table frames I might be looking at getting rid of (work) but tyranny of distance wouldn't be worth your while.


----------



## Straya (6/9/15)

What is your location mate


----------



## manticle (6/9/15)

7009.
Long way from blue mountains. Cross the bass strait.


----------



## spog (6/9/15)

I'm guessing its an s/s cover ? Or is it a piece of ply / custom wood that has been covered.
If it has a wooden insert it will make it easier to fit a frame and legs or as others suggested fix it to an old table or similar .


----------



## Blind Dog (6/9/15)

IKEA has a bunch of possible solutions from legs to flat pack.


----------



## Diesel80 (6/9/15)

try metal-mate and associated fixings from Bunnings.
I built my brew frame out of it. Simples.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/9/15)

Get a couple of saw horses


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/9/15)

http://www.bunnings.com.au/craftright-folding-metal-leg-saw-horse_p5710162


----------



## Gardenman1 (18/10/15)

vintage shops??


----------



## real_beer (18/10/15)

If you made a custom frame you can build a shelf/cupboard underneath for storage. A set of adjustable feet is also a great feature to add, there's nothing worse than a table that isn't level & Tasmainia is an especially hilly part of the world.


----------

